# Portalfräse mit Beckhoff EtherCat



## Tobbi18 (6 März 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Portalfräsmaschien für den Privat/klein Gewerblichen Bereich zu bauen.

Nun habe ich nach endlosen Stunden Recherche im Internet das Beckhoff EtherCat System gefunden.

Gut finde ich bei diesem System, dass ich I/O's und Schrittmotor-Baugruppen direkt zusammen unterbringen kann.

Ich habe mir schon so einige Teile für die Maschine herrausgesucht.

1x Ethercat Koppler
3x Schrittmotor-Klemme KL7041
6x Eingangsklemme 24V EL 1004
4x Ausgangsklemme 24V El 2004
1x Busendklemme

Software:
TwinCat CNC

Jetzt meine Fragen, auf die Ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort gefunden habe.

Brauche ich nur TwinCat CNC oder auch das normale für die I/O's ??
Kann ich für das TwinCat CNC eine eigene Oberfläche erstellen?

Nun für mich noch die wichtigste Frage: Mit welchem Preis muss ich bei den Teilen rechnen.
Ich habe gehört die Beckkhoff Teile sind um ein vielfachen günstiger als Siemens Artikel.

Wäre für ein paar Antworten auf meine Fragen sehr dankbar.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## trinitaucher (6 März 2010)

Du brauchst ne *E*L 7041, nicht KL. Aber is bestimmt nur nen Schreibfehler 

TwiNCAT ist die komplette Softwaresteuerung von Beckhoff. CNC ist nur die größte Ausbaustufe der Steuerung. Die I/Os sind mit jedem TwinCAT-LEvel ansteuerbar und auch kannst du mit jedem Level eine eigene HMI basteln. Beckhoff ist glaube ich das "offenste" Steuerungssystem überhaupt, wenn es um Kommunikation zu Soft- und Hardware geht.
Das Zauberwort ist "ADS", eine Art Softwarebus, über den eine Software auf die TwinCAT-Daten zugreifen kann. Und das ist sogar kostenlos mit dabei.

Ungefähre Preise, laut meiner letzten Sichtung der Preisliste:
EK1100 ~ 100 Euro
EL1004 ~ unter 30 Euro
EL2004 ~ unter 40 Euro
EL7041 ~ 250 Euro (die ähnliche KL-Variante kostet zumindest soviel)

Das TwinCAT beginnt so bei 1000 Euro. CNC kostet aber über 2000 Euro pro Lizenz, meine ich.

Was für Steuerungshardware willste denn einsetzten? IPC oder Embedded-PC?
Das kostet dann auch nochmal so ab 1500 Euronen, wobei du auch an einen Panel-PC denken solltest. Die Beginnen in ordentlich Ausstattung so ab 2500 Euro. Nach oben natürlich (fast) keine Grenze


----------



## Chräshe (6 März 2010)

Hallo Tobias,

Weil mich das Thema auch interessiert, hab ich mal etwas herum gesucht. Folgender Link könnte dich auch interessieren: http://www.einfach-cnc.de/portalfrase-1.html

Lass dann mal hören, was daraus geworden ist.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Hi

Sollte auch Siemens gehen  ?


Ca. 1500 Euro aus China.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Sinumeri...tZBI_Control_Systems_PLCs?hash=item335269dccb


Ca. 2200 Neu von Siemens.


Ready to use.    (Ansteuerung für Schrittmotoren)


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Hi


Oder hier für 2650  inkl.  Leistungsteile und Schrittmotoren.




Ich denke, da macht die Produktion dieser "Siemens-Steuerung"
eine Sonderschicht in der Produktion.  *ROFL*


----------



## Tobbi18 (6 März 2010)

Hallo,

na also 4000€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht für die Steuerung ausgeben.

Danke für den Tipp mit cnc-einfach Ich kannte den Link aber schon. 

Ich werde dann wohl über eine normale PC-Software meine Maschine steuern.

Die Sinumerik Artikel sind leider auch soo teuer.

Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee wie ich meine Maschine mit einer Industriellen Methode steuern/regeln kann?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2010)

Früher war immer eine Anzeige in der CT, monatlich im Kleinanzeigenteil, die haben eine Steuerkarte für den PC vertickt inkl. CNC-Software. Gibts sicher noch das Ganze.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2010)

also das in der C't war glaube ich Haase:
http://www.team-haase.de/pages/2500_beschreibung.html


----------



## gravieren (7 März 2010)

Hi



> Ich werde dann wohl über eine normale PC-Software meine Maschine steuern.
> 
> Die Sinumerik Artikel sind leider auch soo teuer.
> 
> Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee wie ich meine Maschine mit einer Industriellen Methode steuern/regeln kann?


 
PC, Einigermasen Sicher, kostengünstig.


Google doch mal nach "EMC2"
Z.b. hier.  
http://www.linuxcnc.org/
http://freenet-homepage.de/LinuxCNC/


----------



## trinitaucher (7 März 2010)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> ich bin gerade dabei eine Portalfräsmaschien für den *Privat/klein Gewerblichen Bereich* zu bauen.





Tobbi18 schrieb:


> na also *4000€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht für die Steuerung ausgeben*.
> 
> Ich werde dann wohl über eine normale PC-Software meine Maschine steuern.
> 
> ...


Soll das Ding nun mit ner professionellen Methode gesteuert werden, oder doch eher als Bastellösung für Privat?

Du kannst natürlich auch die Beckhoff-Software TwinCAT-NCi nehmen, wenn dir 3 interpolierte Achsen genügen und du keine vorgefertigte HMI brauchst. Dann kannste sogar die kostenlose 30-Tage-Demo nehmen. Die ist voll lauffähig und nach 30 Tagen installierst du die Software neu und hast dann weitere 30 Tage usw.
Als PC nimmste dann nen kompatiblen DesktopPC.
...kostet dich für die Steuerung also fast nichts.


----------



## Tobbi18 (8 März 2010)

Hallo, 

danke für die Antworten.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die EtherCat I/O's auch über den TCP-Modbus anzusprechen? Ich habe da heute sowas im SPS-Magazin gelesen.

Ich habe ein CNC Steuerungsprogramm gefunden, dass den TCP-Modbus unterstützt.

Jedoch brauche ich doch dann sicher auch das TwinCat zum konfigurieren oder?

MfG
Tobias


----------



## trinitaucher (8 März 2010)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit die EtherCat I/O's auch über den TCP-Modbus anzusprechen?
> ...
> Ich habe ein CNC Steuerungsprogramm gefunden, dass den TCP-Modbus unterstützt.


Man muss nicht unbedingt die Beckhoff Software nehmen. Du brauchst nur einen EtherCAT-Master, der die Beckhoff-Klemmen unterstützt und auch mit deinem CNC-Programm kommunizieren kann.

Wieso Modbus-TCP? Da biste doch schon jenseits der "Echtzeit" 
Wie willste denn die Schrittmotorklemmen ordentlich regeln? Irgendeine echtzeitfähige Steuerung bräcuhtest du doch schon.
... Oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## Alois (20 April 2010)

in der CNCEcke hat mal einer seine Fräsmaschine vorgestellt, die mit EtherCAT-Klemmen und CoE-Antrieben ausgestattet war. Da mich das Thema auch interessiert und ich eben eine Maschine mit TwinCAT NCI in Betrieb genommen habe, wollte ich den User anschreiben. Dieser hat auf Mails leider nicht mehr geantwortet. 
Steuerungssystem war dabei EMC2 mit einem Linux EtherCAT-Master. Genaueres weiß ich leider nicht, das Thema ist allerdings brandheiß 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Tobbi18 (22 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@trinitaucher:
Geregelt müssten die Motoren für den Anfang garnicht sein. Eine Steuerung reicht da schon.



Eine weitere Idee, die mir die letzten Tage noch gekommen ist, wäre.

Einen Wago Ethernet-Controller der Serie 750 mit passenden Ein- und Ausgangsmodulen zu benutzen.

Programmiert wird das ganze dann über Codesys (Das soll ja glaube ich kostenlos sein oder?) Hinzu kommt dann noch für die Schrittmotoren eine HEM Endstufe von mechapro. Die Endstufe bekommt dann von dem Wago-Controller nur Step und Dir befehle über die Standart Ausgänge.
An die Eingangsmodule schließe ich dann die Endschalter an.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch, wie man sich eine passende Oberfläche zu Steuerung basteln kann.

Ist diese Steuerungsart sinnvoll? Oder ist es eventuell zu langsam.

Hat sonst noch irgendjemand eine Idee für eine Steuerung

MfG
Tobias


----------



## Alois (26 April 2010)

wie gesagt ich hab' eine Visu zu Beckhoff TwinCAT NCI gebaut, die du verwenden und anpassen könntest. 
hier mal ein Screenshot: 



Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, Konvertierungsproblem... JA ich weiß, das Ganze sieht der original Beckhoff CNC-HMI sehr ähnlich. Da diese allerdings mit der NCI nicht ordentlich funktioniert ist hier jedes kleine Fitzelchen neu programmiert. 

Ansonsten stellt sich wirklich noch die Frage, was du genau vorhast. 
- willst du ordentliche Servos an die Maschine anbringen?
- hast du vor, ein direktes Wegmesssystem zu verbauen?
- reicht dir eine Ansteuerung der Motoren über Takt/Richtung?

Im Hobbybereich werden sehr gerne Schrittmotoren in Kombination mit Mach3, EMC2 oder ähnlichen Steuerungen verwendet. Die IOs werden dabei meist über den Parallelport eingebunden. Die Sache wird dadurch sehr günstig. Es existieren AC-Servos, die eine Takt/Richtungs-Schnittstelle besitzen (Sanyo Denki). 

Ohne Deine Anforderungen an Genauigkeit, Geschwindigkeit, Leistung usw. zu kennen wird es schwierig, das Richtige zu empfehlen. Das Ding, das ich gerade in Betrieb nehme, ist auch eine Portalfräse. Sie besitzt allerdings 4,5 Tonnen Gesamtgewicht, 20 kW Anschlussleistung und soll auf 1 µm genau positionieren. 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Tobbi18 (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo Alois,

danke schonmal für deine Hilfe.

Also ein kurzer Stand zu meiner Maschine.
Sie hat folgende Abmesseungen 1450mm x 980mm.
Wiegt später ca. 120kg und wird über 6A Schrittmotoren der Firma Nanotec angetrieben.

Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit recht günstig an Schrittmotorsteuerungen mit RS458 Bus oder CANopen zu bekommen.

Leider weiss ich jetzt garnicht mehr was ich machen soll.
RS485 kann ich ja glaube ich mit einer S7 verbinden oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Für CANopen könnte ich mir vorstellen einen Wago Controller zu benutzen.

Allerdings müsste ich ja in beiden Fällen einen PC mit einbinden, um das ganze dann noch zu steuern und zu visualisieren.

Würde mich freuen wenn mich vielleicht nochmal jemand beraten könnte.
Gruß Tobbi


----------



## Alois (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo Tobbi, 

ich muss jetzt dazusagen, ich bin im Grunde Maschinenbauer und kenne als Industriesteuerung nur die Beckhoff. Zu den anderen Lösungen mit CanOpen usw. kann ich daher nichts sagen. 

Da du Schrittmotoren verwendest wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich auf direkte Wegmessung verzichten. 
Ich weiß nicht, was dich die Steuerungen kosten würden. Am stressfreiesten wäre definitiv die Ansteuerung über Mach3, Takt/Richtung mit entsprechenden Endstufen. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir einen Link schicken. Bedienoberfläche, Interpreter usw. alles fertig! Dadurch sparst dir eigentlich alles an SPS aussenrum. 

Du musst mal schreiben was du genau fräsen willst, welche Features die Maschine haben soll (Werkzeugwechsler, ...), welcher Einsatzzweck (industriell Mehrschichtbetrieb, Privat/Hobby).  

Ich weiß, dass wir hier in einem SPS-Forum sind, allerdings ist die PC-basierte Geschichte in diesem Bereich für Privat/Hobby schon sehr ausgereift und tausendfach in Betrieb. 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Tobbi18 (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo Alois

Die Spindeln werden zusätzlich zu den Schrittmotoren noch mit Encodern überwacht. Es sind also Schrittmotoren mit Servo Eigenschaften.

Diese Steuerungen, die ich bekommen könnte, sind von Nanotec. Es ist die SMCI-47S.
Die Steuerung kann in folgende Betriebsmodien arbeiten:
             Positionierung, Drehzahlantrieb,  Analogmode, Analogposition, Takt-Richtung, Drehmomentregler CANopen:  Profile Positioning, Velocity, Homing

Da ich selbst in der Industrie tätig bin und es in unserem Betrieb auch Positionierer mit Servos gibt, die meist über den CANopen Bus kommunizieren. Bin ich an so etwas natürlich auch interessiert.

Allerings traue ich es mir auch nicht so ganz zu eine eigene Oberfläche und dass Positionierprogramm zu schreiben. Ich habe mit Wago-Controllern bis jetzt noch nichts gemacht.


Das von dir angesprochene Mach3 habe ich mir mal als Demo besorgt.
Ich finde es persönlich zu verspielt. Aber es lässt sich ja auch eine eigene Oberfläche erstellen.

Zu meinem Verwendungszweck: Ich möchte die Maschine natürlich nicht in Schichtbetrieb benutzen. Ich möchte einige Teile für RC-Modelle herstellen und diese dann auch im kleinen Stil verkaufen. 
Dazu möchte ich zuerst einmal eine völlig normale Maschine mit 4 Achsen X/Y/Z/C bauen. Später möchte ich noch ein Werkzeugwechsel haben, damit man nicht immer umspannen und einmessen muss.

So das war vielleicht etwas viel, aber ich glaube ich habe auch deine Fragen eine Antwort gegeben.

Gruß Tobbi


----------



## Alois (6 Mai 2010)

hab' die Endstufen gefunden... für das Geld echt eine schöne Sache! und 12 A pro Phase sind schon ziemliches Holz  Schön zu wissen, dass es diese Endstufe gibt, ich hab' auch noch einige Stepper mit Encoder hier! 

Da die Motorsteuerungen einen Takt/Richtungs-Eingang besitzen machst du nichts verkehrt, wenn du erste Tests mit Mach3 über den Parallelport machst. billiger geht's jedenfalls nicht!  Sorry für die Fremdwerbung: Hilfe zur Inbetriebnahme mit Mach3 kannst dir auch in der CNC-Ecke holen! Ich bin dort auch aktiv!

Gruß, Alois


----------



## nursum (14 Mai 2010)

Hi Tobbi18,

ich habe sowohl ein Drehmaschine mit ner Siemens 802C ausgerüstet als auch einen aktuellen "Kampf" mit einer Beckhoff TwinCat CNC vor mir... mit der Siemens kommt man schneller ans Ziel! Die Beckhoff ist besser und vielseitiger!


----------



## Alois (20 Mai 2010)

Hallo Nursum, 

machst du das mit der NCI oder der CNC? 
Ich hoffe, du dokumentierst das hier auch recht fleißig, damit wir auch was zum Lernen und Staunen haben 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## nursum (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo Alois,

ich mache das mit der CNC! Allerdings habe ich ein EUCHNER Handrad HBLS welches über RS232 läuft und dieses verknüpfe ich mit dem C# Programm, Folge: viel Arbeit und wenig Zeit!
Im Moment bin ich noch gut beschäftigt die ganze Bedienungsstrategie zu entwickeln, da das Bearbeitungszentrum bezüglich dem Handling (Handrad mit Display, Steuerpanel, evtl. Touchscreen) richtig gut werden soll...

Gruß
           nursum


----------



## Tobbi18 (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde es nun definitiv mit Canopen verwirklichen.

Werde dazu folgende Dinge benutzen:
Wago BusKoppler Canopen 750-338 mit diversen Ein- und Ausgangsmodulen
Peak-System USB Can interface
Nanotec SMCI 47-S Endstufe

Als Software werde ich auf kostenlose OpenSource Produkte zurück greifen.
Auch unter Linux gibt es schöne CNC und openPLC Programme.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Canopen Anbindung an Linux?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## nekron (28 Mai 2010)

Moin moin ...

also zum Betreff Peak und Linux kann ich nur sagen - es gibt dafür funktionierende Treiber die durch den Hersteller glaub ich auch Supported werden.

Ausserdem da du ja gleich CANOpen ansprichst ... mit BEREMIZ (als PLC ...) lösung oder pur mit CanFestival liegt ein unter Linux lauffähiges CANOpen-Stack vor... Nur so als Richtung für Google ...

Bei Fragen kannst du gerne eine PM schicken ...

Gruss,
michael-


----------



## Tobbi18 (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo Michael,

danke für die Hilfe, ich glaube es ist sinnvoll wenn ich ein neues Thema auf mache....

Ich hätte da noch einige Fragen aber dazu dann mehr im neuen Thema...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## sps_user1 (16 April 2020)

Alois schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich hab' eine Visu zu Beckhoff TwinCAT NCI gebaut, die du verwenden und anpassen könntest.
> hier mal ein Screenshot:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Alois,
kann ich Dein TwinCAT NCI Projekt mit der Visu bekommen?
Ich hab mir auch ein Projekt mit TwinCat NCI aufgebaut, allerdings fehlt mir noch das, was Du schon umgesetzt hast. Wie ich sehen kann man über Deine neu Visu Seite den Nullpunkt des Werkstückes wie bei den anderen CNC Software Setzen.

Wäre schön von Dir zu hören, weil es zu diesem Thema nicht viele User gibt die sich mit dem gleichem beschäftigen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## nursum (16 April 2020)

Hallo Alex,

ich hoffe du hast gesehen, daß das Thema schon 10 Jahre alt ist! Ich hatte damals das Beckhoff Projekt nicht mehr umgesetzt (obwohl ich die Hard- und Software gekauft hatte) da eine Werkzeugdatenbank beckhoffseitig gefehlt hatte. Ich hatte daraufhin EMC2 (heißt heute LinuxCNC) installiert und die Maschine funktioniert seit dem fast täglich ohne Probleme.....

Ingo


----------



## sps_user1 (17 April 2020)

Hallo Ingo,

hast Du die Servo Achsen über den EtherCat Bus mit EMC2  am laufen?


Gruß
Alex


----------



## nursum (17 April 2020)

Nein! Ich verwende Mesa Karten und steuere die alten Simodrive Regler klassisch mit +/- 10V an.... an naher Zukunft fliegen diese Gleichstromantriebe aber raus, da ich schon fünf Control Techniques Unidrive SP Regler mit entsprechenden Motoren rumliegen habe. Die Ansteuerung wird aber auch wieder mit +/-10V laufen!

Ingo


----------



## sps_user1 (18 April 2020)

Hi Ingo,
mit +/- 10V würde ich ein Schritt zurück in die Vergangenheit machen.
Schade dass du damals dein Projekt nicht realisiert hast. 
Dank Corona, werde ich mich in nächster Zeit mal damit beschäftigen.  
Gruß
Alex


----------



## T0102 (20 April 2020)

sps_user1 schrieb:


> Hallo Alois,
> kann ich Dein TwinCAT NCI Projekt mit der Visu bekommen?
> Ich hab mir auch ein Projekt mit TwinCat NCI aufgebaut, allerdings fehlt mir noch das, was Du schon umgesetzt hast. Wie ich sehen kann man über Deine neu Visu Seite den Nullpunkt des Werkstückes wie bei den anderen CNC Software Setzen.
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,
ich habe mal ein TwinCAT NCI Projekt mit Visu vom Support erhalten. Frag da einfach mal nach, da gibt es mittlerweile bestimmt schon was aktuelleres.

LG


----------



## RundumEntspannt (22 Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich schieb das Thema mal wieder hoch.
Bauer auch gerade eine CNC mit Beckhoff Hardware. Leider hängt es noch an der Steuerung Hat jemand mittlerweile eine funktionierende Visu für TwinCat oder eine andere passende Software?

Mfg
RundumEntspannt


----------

